# Umdc Department of Community Medicine organizes a WRAP-UP Session of PBL Lesson



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

On 10 december , 2009 WRAP-UP session was organized by the department of Community Medicine of University Medical & Dental College Faisalabad. In this program all the faculty members were invited to attend the session. Program was organized by Dr Sumera Ehsan, Lecturer Community Medicine and focal person for Problem Based Learning (PBL) in MBBS 4 th year. It was supervised by Dr Zahid Masood, Head Department of Community Medicine UM&DC. Program started with recitation from Holy Quran. This was followed by a brief overview of history of PBL from Marter University Canada to recent advancement on this context by Dr Humera Ehsan. She briefly reflected on three batches of 4 th year MBBS who passed through the different phases of PBL. She introduced the three batches A, B & C. each group consisted of nine students. Group leader form each batch presented the work. Project of group A was Tetanus Nconatorom. Group work was presented by Ms Hira Randhawa. She explicitly presented group work. The team group B was presented Natasha Qutab. She talked about the Tuberculosis in Pakistan using a ?. Chart. Group C was presented by Sanniya. She described her work through a poster on Dangue Fever in Pakistan. Each group was given 20 minutes. There were three judges who judged the performance of each group by microscopic scrutiny. Tudges included Dr Ehsan Ul Haq, Director Department of Medical Education (DME), Dr Sadia Hameed, Head Department of Pathology and Ms Zahida Maqbool, Deputy Registrar TUF. Large number of faculty members participated in the program. This included Prof Dr Muhammad Ali, Prof Shehbaz Ashfaq, Prof Liatqat Ali, Dr Muhammad Aslam, Dr Naima, Dr Iqbal Tahir and large number of lecturers from all faculties. Group B was judged as best and group A as runner up.

After presentation each group had to come to stage and judges randomly asked questions from groups covering pathological, pharmacological, preventive, epidenioniological aspects of the topics. After the presentation the prize distribution ceremony was held. In vote of thanks Dr Zahid Masood congratulated all groups and thanked all the guests and participants. He attributed the success of function to a joint team effort of his department, Principal office and administrative staff.


----------

